# Walnuts



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My neighbor has a walnut tree, and several are falling in my yard.

Can I use these for food?
How do I clean and get to the meat of the nut?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The husks are a pain. You probably already know they can stain your skin. If you don't know about Juglone, don't put the husks anywhere you're trying to grow other plants.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

English walnuts, or black walnuts?

English walnuts are easy. Just remember that about 3 days of sitting in the hull after they fall can make them bitter, so gather often and remove the hulls right away. 

Black walnuts are a little more complicated. Wear rubber gloves, they will stain your skin. In fact, the hulls can be used to stain wood and dye fabric. Remove the hulls by stepping on them. Let the nuts cure someplace out of the way for a while, but make sure they have good air circulation.

Cracking black walnuts is its own adventure. I've seen them dent hammers and rough up an anvil. The best way I've seen to shell them involved a sledgehammer and a metal disk with a hole in the middle for the nut. I wish I could find pictures again. The hole was just big enough for the nut, and the disk was about half an inch shorter than the nut. When hit, the disk kept the nut from moving or being crushed, so that the force was directed through the shell.

I've seen a couple of homemade nutcrackers that looked sturdy enough, such as this one: http://www.blindpigandtheacorn.com/blind_pig_the_acorn/2010/11/cracking-black-walnuts.html but most store-bought ones are too wimpy. They might work a few times, but you'll exhaust yourself, and eventually the nuts will break the nutcracker.

My brother and I always ended up using a hammer and cracking them on the concrete.

Good luck!!!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

If you have them in a container outside be sure to cover it before the squirrels find your treasure. If you see little white worms in between the nut and husk just wash them off and let the nuts dry. I've never found one inside the nut yet...

I prefer black walnuts to English walnuts. I have not found a cracker that works as well as a hammer and a good shaped rock. Keep both in the lr along with some curing black walnuts. 

Good protein source in my opinion! And the price is right.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

You mention only "several" falling? If they are Black Walnuts I'm not sure they are worth the work for only a few. In my part of the country folks use the driveway and car to husk them - spread them out and drive over them a couple of times - then I agree that a hammer and rock are the way to shell them.

Look up pics of the different appearance of English Walnuts and Black Walnuts so you'll know which you have.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, random tip: The husks repel fleas, biting flies, and several other bugs!


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

I use a small short handled sledge hammer. Think it's a 4 lb. I collect them in old milk crates and store in the garage. Husks much easier to remove dry. Gives them a chance to cure and they are a little easier to get out of the shell. My boy knocks the husks off with a hammer and then I crack on a smooth piece of concrete. You will figure out just how hard to hit after a couple of wacks. I hulled 6 quarts last year and this looks to be an even better year. Black walnut ice cream is my favorite!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I would skin them by stepping on half while wearing sneakers.

Once the husks are off, spread them in a cool dry place to dry. They will be bitter if you crack them too soon.

My folks used to put theirs in the garage until Christmas

Lastly, never mulch with walnut leaves. The leaves have a natural herbicide


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

The leaves and husks are as poisonous to fish. A friend had a leafed branch fall into his pond. I told him to get it out right away and he thought I was nuts. Bam. Came home to all floaters.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got a Home Made Black Walnut Cracker that works Great.

big rockpile


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

We just bought a place with several walnut trees, I am guessing they are English walnuts since I can step on them and they break open.


----------

